# Visitation to Richmond-Solomon's Lodge #3



## tldubb (Jun 21, 2017)

Brother's from Clarence C. Kittrell Lodge #149, MWPHGL of PA, exercising our 14th Landmark visiting Richmond-Solomon's Lodge #3, oldest constituted lodge in Pennsylvania 1764. Grand Lodge of PA. Egyptian Hall, Masonic Temple.

Beautiful Lodge very generous and humble brothers they personified brotherly love. PA Masons are some of best there are!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			












Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Brother JC (Jun 21, 2017)

Love that room! Sounds like an excellent night!


----------



## tldubb (Jun 21, 2017)

Brother JC said:


> Love that room! Sounds like an excellent night!



Beautiful night good fellowship! I recommend any Brothers' visiting Philly to attend a lodge communications or take the tour!


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Warrior1256 (Jun 22, 2017)

Cool! Hope that you had a great time!


----------



## Keith C (Jun 22, 2017)

It truly is an amazing place to meet.  The brother who lead me to the West gate is a member of Brotherhood Lodge #126 which also meets in Egyptian Hall.

From the smiling faces it looks like you had a great time!  I want to make a point of attending a MWPHGL of PA Lodge in the near future.


----------



## tldubb (Jun 22, 2017)

Keith C said:


> It truly is an amazing place to meet.  The brother who lead me to the West gate is a member of Brotherhood Lodge #126 which also meets in Egyptian Hall.
> 
> From the smiling faces it looks like you had a great time!  I want to make a point of attending a MWPHGL of PA Lodge in the near future.



Anytime Brother Keith C,  I'll pm my contact information.


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## acjohnson53 (Jul 16, 2017)

Behold how beautiful and how pleasant...


----------



## acjohnson53 (Jul 16, 2017)

Love to see men in black putting in work....


----------



## acjohnson53 (Jul 25, 2017)

men in black


----------



## tldubb (Jul 26, 2017)

acjohnson53 said:


> men in black



I knew what you meant...lol


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## tldubb (Nov 11, 2017)

Brother Hiran Yii, passed away Friday he was a good, good man excellent mason. He hailed from Richmond-Solomon’s Lodge F&A.M. of Right Worshipful Grand Lodge of Pennsylvania. RIP Brother Yii!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Ripcord22A (Nov 11, 2017)

tldubb said:


> Brother Hiran Yii, passed away Friday he was a good, good man excellent mason. He hailed from Richmond-Solomon’s Lodge F&A.M. of Right Worshipful Grand Lodge of Pennsylvania. RIP Brother Yii!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


RIP BROTHER!

Sent from my SM-G386T using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Warrior1256 (Nov 11, 2017)

Very sorry for your loss Brother. Will send prayers for his friends and family.


----------



## Keith C (Nov 13, 2017)

RIP Brother.


----------



## hwood (Nov 20, 2017)

Farewell my brother RIP


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------



## Bloke (Dec 2, 2017)

Sorry for your loss and my our Brother Rest in Peace.


----------



## Rosenrot (Dec 2, 2017)

Excellent

Sent from my SM-N950F using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Ripcord22A (Dec 3, 2017)

Rosenrot said:


> Excellent
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using My Freemasonry mobile app


Excuse me?

Sent from my SM-G386T using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Rosenrot (Dec 3, 2017)

Ripcord22A said:


> Excuse me?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T using My Freemasonry mobile app


I think he was an excellent man, sorry for bad English 

Sent from my SM-N950F using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## tldubb (Dec 3, 2017)

Rosenrot said:


> I think he was an excellent man, sorry for bad English
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using My Freemasonry mobile app



Yes, he was a good man and excellent Brother.


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## tldubb (Dec 3, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Ripcord22A (Dec 3, 2017)

I like it


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------

